# Possible Loft Idea



## Niloc5 (Aug 3, 2009)

Hey Everyone! Im going to try to convince my dad to let me get a couple of pigeons soon. Not to many, im thinking two breeder pairs. Anyways we have a nice shed in the back that could become a loft(i think). We have just moved so we have alot in it(bare with the pictures). Once we organize the garage, I think We can get most out. If I cant get all of it, I might divide in2/3 for the birds and 1/3 for other stuff.Its a big shed. I was wondering if you guys had any ideas. I was thinking about putting the aviary on the back.

Im drawing this in google sketch so tell me all your ideas so i can come up with something! thanks


----------



## Niloc5 (Aug 3, 2009)

Left side and inside


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

On the surface, it looks like a nice little building and seems like it would make a perfect loft. You don't want to put the aviary on the back though, against the fence. Needs to be hung on the front, over the window that's already there. 
What size is the building? Looks to be about a 8 x 12 maybe? 
I would say, you've got the basic building. Be sure to do your homework BEFORE you remodel anything. 
Although, no one has the perfect loft, it's best to know what you're doing and where you're going with the hobby before you build and/or get birds. 
You say you want a couple of pair. Well, that couple of pair can and will turn into to WAY too many birds in no time flat. Don't build on what you want NOW, build for what you see as a possibility in the future, months from now.


----------



## Niloc5 (Aug 3, 2009)

Thanks for your input Lovebirds! I see your point on putting the aviary on the front.If not were the window is, next to it in that big space. I can also see where two pairs would multiply. I just want to see some little ones grow up 
The big step will be convinceing my dad. I want to have the sketch and everything done before i talk to him to show that im ready and can handle everything.


----------



## clucklebeed (Jul 30, 2009)

I definetly agree that convincing other people is probably one of the biggest (and hardest at times) step. Good luck.


----------



## Niloc5 (Aug 3, 2009)

Thanks Cluckle. Its deff. the hardest part. I just want it to be perfect, esp. since I will be paying for the modifications myself....


any other ideas while I work on the aviary in google sketch????


----------



## Niloc5 (Aug 3, 2009)

Thanks klondike for your input!

I will deff. be carefull with the wires. Their rubber coated so birds and squirrels run across them all the time. The problem is flying into them. I will let my birds become extra familiar with the area before I fly them


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Looks like it would make a nice loft! That's a great idea to plan it all out and then approach your dad. How could he say no.  Good luck!


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Looks like it would make a nice loft! That's a great idea to plan it all out and then approach your dad. How could he say no.  Good luck! You might also think about adopting from a shelter, as they often have fancy pigeons that need homes, or ferals, or many types. And formerly-feral pigeons make excellent foster parents generally if you are thinking of breeding down the line. Have fun.


----------



## Niloc5 (Aug 3, 2009)

Thanks Mary! Thats exactly what i was thinking, how could he say no???!!!

The shelter sounds great but I cant find any around me. If Im able to do this I will go on the adoption page and say that im able to take a feral in for a happy life


----------



## 1st Landing Lof (May 15, 2008)

you should also raise it off the ground about 18" so critters will not live under it. I would close in that front door and just use the side door. It will make a great loft..


----------



## Gnuretiree (May 29, 2009)

That certainly looks like it would make a great loft, but with regard to how could Dad say "No", it already is a very nice shed. Did Day ever have pigeons? You'd be asking him to give up a really nice shed and lots of yard space.


----------



## Mike McDonald (Aug 5, 2009)

You might begin thinking about a "Plan B" in case your Dad wants to keep his shed. The small number of birds you mentioned could be housed in much less space...a coop or loft that you could build. A home for a pair of birds is often refered to as a "cote". All sorts of coops and cotes have been used from old rabbit hutchs and raised/converted dog houses, to more elaborate custom made affairs. Don't give up on you mission if you can't get your shed...there's more than one way to skin a cat. Use your imagination...think outside the box....be creative....THEN how could he say no!

Mike


----------



## Niloc5 (Aug 3, 2009)

1st Landing Lof said:


> you should also raise it off the ground about 18" so critters will not live under it. I would close in that front door and just use the side door. It will make a great loft..


Yah I was wondering about that. The shed is at ground level so I was wondering if I could just fill the bottom with dirt or gravel?


----------



## Niloc5 (Aug 3, 2009)

Gnuretiree said:


> That certainly looks like it would make a great loft, but with regard to how could Dad say "No", it already is a very nice shed. Did Day ever have pigeons? You'd be asking him to give up a really nice shed and lots of yard space.


Never had pigeons. Were totally oposite when it comes to animals which is going to make convinceing near impossible. Im preety shure he was talking about getting rid of the shed. If not the shed, a smaller loft would be fine.

The hardest part will be convinceing. I dont know how im going to do it??!! Ive been researching pigeons for about a year and cannot forget about them


----------



## Niloc5 (Aug 3, 2009)

Mike McDonald said:


> You might begin thinking about a "Plan B" in case your Dad wants to keep his shed. The small number of birds you mentioned could be housed in much less space...a coop or loft that you could build. A home for a pair of birds is often refered to as a "cote". All sorts of coops and cotes have been used from old rabbit hutchs and raised/converted dog houses, to more elaborate custom made affairs. Don't give up on you mission if you can't get your shed...there's more than one way to skin a cat. Use your imagination...think outside the box....be creative....THEN how could he say no!
> 
> Mike


Thanks Mike for your input. Im deff. going to find a plan b. I just dont even know how to start the conversation. We totally oposite when it comes to animals. He likes very few and I love all! I might look into rabit hutch. Interesting Idea.


----------



## Niloc5 (Aug 3, 2009)

Hey everyone well I took the shed and put it in google sketch! Look at The thread Loft Sketch!

thanks,



Colin


----------



## Niloc5 (Aug 3, 2009)

Heres what I came up with-


----------



## Niloc5 (Aug 3, 2009)

Continued-


----------



## blackknight01 (Feb 20, 2010)

what program do you guys use to make this designs?


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2010)

I think most use the google sketch up http://sketchup.google.com/download/index2.html


----------

